# AC-20/23 Cooling?



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about one of these in a road race motorcycle type application, where there's full throttle operation followed by shorter periods of braking/regen but I'm worried about overheating. I seem to remember that someone in Europe (?) may have developed some sort of motor schooling setup but can't find anything about it now.

Any thoughts, experience, ideas, etc. appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

On one hand AC-20/23 motors are only available in vented configuration which should help with cooling, on the other hand dirt getting into them at speed may be a concern on a motorcycle. Have you looked at AC-35/34 ? Those have a couple of fully enclosed variants.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes but they are bigger and heavier. I was thinking there might be some kind of water jacket set up. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## wscoleman1941 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have an AC-20 motor in my EV and it it is H rated. Meaning that's a lot of heat and the motor can take it. I don't ever want the complexity and weight of any additional cooling. I have almost 5 years of driving with this motor.


----------

